# Mantis weak after she's shed



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

She had shed some point Sunday daytime, we left her to harden then tried to feed. Got no feeding response even when the bug is shoved to her mouth. Could it be too cold? Any ideas.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I would leave her a bit longer, a day isn't long for them to recover from a shed. Spray some water near her in case she wants to drink but she won't come to any harm without food for a few days


----------



## mort13 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope she comes round. I always leave mine a few days after moulting to be on the safe side,it may just be that she's still a little soft


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, definitely leave for a few days. Let her skin harden and regain her strength.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll try her again tomorrow then. She hasn't eaten in a while though with the whole going off food before shed thing.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

It's been another 2 days. Still not eating. Shakey and weak when walking. I'm starting to worry it might be too cold for her? Help and advice?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Is she just free range then? In that case it probably is too cold unless you keep your house pretty warm. I'd get her warmed up and see if she improves.


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

She's in a sweetie jar but its a cold house.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Can she share a bit of heat mat with one of your snakes maybe?


----------



## opakg (Oct 14, 2011)

She's not at my house she's at my partners and no snakes here. I'm considering taking her to mine. It is his sons pet but if she thrives better in the heat of my house then so be it. She's perked up a bit after drinking sprayed water from my hand for around 5 minutes and she has had a bit of mealworm guts and goo but won't eat properly. Ill move her to mine over the weekend and see.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

sounds like she's too cold to me, ideally she should be at around 23 to 27 degrees, a little cooler doesn't hurt them, but at colder temps they start to shut down, the feeding response being one of the first things to go.


----------

